# Dubai, Hong Kong or Singapore



## boroboy (Mar 19, 2013)

I am lucky that I have my pick of which city to live in. The catch is that my salary will be the same no matter why city I chose, and its not a massive amount.

I will earn USD$100,000 per year which is:
Dubai = AED ~31k per month 
Hong Kong = HKD ~65k per month 
Singapore = SGD ~ 10k per month 

I know this is a dubai board but hoping I can get some advice as to country will give us the best lifestyle / quality of living for that money. Its just me and wife and she probably wont be working.

I lived in Singapore many years ago and rent is even higher now and I live in HK now but the pollution sucks and we would be interested in moving away if the lifestyle will be ok.. Its just so hard to compare.


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

I was in HK for 8 years, Ive been here 1 yr, I've not been in Singapore so can not comment.


if I were you I'd stay in HK and move out away from the pollution, further into the new territories.
we started at the bottom of Kowloon, then to Ma On Shan and ended up in Tai Po....much more beautiful....and pollution free.

I love it here but HK was easier! maybe come and visit and see what you think?

lx


----------



## boroboy (Mar 19, 2013)

hi lxinuk, thanks for the reply!

Do you mean stay in HK because you think the salary will get me further or because you think its a better place to live?

cheers! BB


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

Both!

(Which boro are you from?)


----------



## boroboy (Mar 19, 2013)

haha ok cheers.

How much more expensive is dubai compared to HK? looking at cost of living calculators Dubai seemed to be cheaper : Cost of Living Comparison Between Hong Kong, Hong Kong And Dubai, United Arab Emirates

(I'm from Middlesbrough)


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

Hi, I find that life is as cheap or as expensive as you make it...anywhere...


I can buy a British bag if rice for £5 or an Indian bag for £1 (and a lot less food air miles!)
But that means in can treat myself to that £4 pack of Jaffa cakes.

It's the same for everything..I can. Live in a posh part of town, in a high rise with all mod cons and convenience for double what I pay for my villa here in Mirdif. I also get 5 beds here instead of 3!!!

If you are bored of HK and want a new adventure than come on over, but if you are happy don't upset the apple cart! 

People moan about the cost but then go for £80 brunches when you can go to a decent one for £15!

It's like saying .dinner out costs a lot but you find they are going to the Peninsular, but you can eat at the Excelsior or an Indian in Tsim Sha Tsui and have just as much fun, if not more!!,


----------



## Beach bunny (Apr 20, 2013)

Ixinuk and Boroboy we are on offer of job in HK with two secondary school aged children. Any huge no-nos for HK in terms of the children? We're v keen, but pollution sounds grim!, are schools located in areas where you can rent easily and walk or cycle to school? Have been warned accommodation tends to be small - we have pets and I can't use elevators as have chronic claustrophobia! Where would you suggest living - I can at least google map it and have a look! Many thanks


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

When you quote those salaries is that take home pay or pay before HK/Sing tax?

Take home being equal in all 3 I'd pick Singapore. Civilised, clean, green, good climate, living costs better than HK (more than DXB tho) and easy to travel around SE Asia. 

If money is your main priority then DXB is really a no-brainer


----------



## bennyboy (Apr 20, 2013)

Having the same issue myself. Ruled out Hong Kong really but Singapore vs Dubai. Guess itll come down to where I get a job...


----------

